# BBQ at Peanut5150's!!!



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

I just thought I would take a second and invite anyone interested to a BBQ at my house on the 25th of this moth. We'll be making a casting and mold of Wormys hand as well as eating copius amounts of burgers and Brats LOL.
I'm in Springfield MO. If you're interested email me for further directions!


----------

